# 2011 NE Regional Championship



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Who is planning on going?? According to the web site, there are only 14 dogs competing, I'm thinking they might do all the field work on the same day??? :thinking: Hope so! That way we don't have to stay the night. 

NE Regional Schutzhund Championship 2011


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

A few members of our club are going to come down Saturday. I've got to see my favorite dog Dante!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish I could go....best of luck to Lynn& Dante Calvin & Stella!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I am planning on heading down to watch. Buck injured himself so he is unable to compete, I am pretty disappointed about that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> I wish I could go....best of luck to Lynn& Dante Calvin & Stella!


GOOD LUCK!!!! :wild: :wub: :wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Art sorry to read that!
I hope Buck heals with no complications.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Jane. I hope so too.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone looking to split a room? I've got one booked at the host hotel but the price is $140 per night. If I can find a roommate I'll stay there - otherwise, planning on looking for something cheaper.

-Calvin


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Myself and some other club members will be out there at least on Saturday.


----------



## Lyz (Sep 15, 2011)

These aren't the MER Championships are they? I don't recognize many of the names.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Nope the Northeast Regionals...same weekend...different region.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No - those are in Ohio at OG Buckeye - this is Northeast Regional - in Virginia....a bit far for me to get to and back in one day.......

thinking about it tho!

Good Luck Lynn and Dante! 

Lee


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll be there on Saturday afternoon and on Sunday, too. It's only about 45 minutes from me, but I have a prior obligation for Saturday morning.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

any scores???? Darn I wish I had just left last night and gone there instead!!!!!GRRRR

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

T Floyd got 1st and 2nd place. Kristen got 3rd place.

Had a great time and got to see some friends.  Congrats to all those who competed and passed. I have a bunch of pictures I took, just started to upload them on my web site but it will take me a few days, don't have a lot of time these days. 

It was awesome to see little Samantha compete, she is freaking awesome!!! Can't wait to load her pictures up. Too cute!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Any links to the results?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

NE Regional Schutzhund Championship 2011

Click on the competitors list then SchH 3 it will show you the scores.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It was an awesome experience for Dante and I... scores weren't anything to brag about, but I wouldn't change the opporunity for this experience for anything. It was a very small Regional event, but the venue was very nice. Samantha did an amazing job and she'll be someone to watch in years to come.. natural at handling. I set this goal for myself last year when dealing with the medical challenges life handed me so it was a "personal" victory just to be able to walk out on that SchH field with Dante this year!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lynn_P said:


> It was an awesome experience for Dante and I... scores weren't anything to brag about, but I wouldn't change the opporunity for this experience for anything. It was a very small Regional event, but the venue was very nice. Samantha did an amazing job and she'll be someone to watch in years to come.. natural at handling. I set this goal for myself last year when dealing with the medical challenges life handed me so it was a "personal" victory just to be able to walk out on that SchH field with Dante this year!


But, you were on the trial filed at a Regional. Kudos to you! No matter what size, scores - you were there. That gave me chills and was very happy to see you on the list!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> But, you were on the trial filed at a Regional. Kudos to you! No matter what size, scores - you were there. That gave me chills and was very happy to see you on the list!


Thank you Sue... it was very emotional for me as well!!! I'm just very grateful for the blessings I have in my life.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You did great Lynn, congrats!

Samantha's pictures are now up (just obedience)...

2011 NE Schutzhund Regionals - CarolinaK9Photography's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations to all! It was funny watching Samantha, one second she's bopping down the field the next she's over sitting in an ex-pen playing in the grass with puppies. We all should be so calm when we compete!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

KJenkins said:


> Congratulations to all! It was funny watching Samantha, one second she's bopping down the field the next she's over sitting in an ex-pen playing in the grass with puppies. We all should be so calm when we compete!


Isn't that the truth... one time she was over there coloring.. I thought to myself.. maybe I should go over there and join her. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

A few Pictures of Dante during obedience...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lynn, Congrats again, the pics of you and Dante brought tears to my eyes...so very sweet!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very proud of you and Dante Lynn!!!!!!

Congrats again

Lee


----------



## madAB (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats Lynn. Dante is a very nice dog. He has a great temperament and it looks like you two have a great relationship.


----------

